# ThirtyTwo Prime Boots



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

Got a question about my new boots and blisters in general.. I switched to the ThirtyTwo Prime Boots this season. I love them. Great Boots, very stiff and responsive compared to my old K2 boots. There's only one problem though.. Blisters! 

I've messed with both inserts that the boot came with, tried blister cushions, bandages etc and I still get the damn blisters at mid-day. It's only on my back foot, right under the ankles where the inserts are located. Had foot fatigue with previous boots but never blisters. Now it's the opposite. 

I will try again wearing ankle socks under my other thick socks. Hopefully that will solve the freaking problem. 

Has anybody had the same issue? 

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

blisters means something is rubbing...which means something is loose. Do you get heel lift, are your heels sloshing around or is there pressure poings. I there is, isolate and mark the exact spot on the liner. Then either build up on the outside of the liner or shave a bit off or use a donut foam piece. But first use proper socks...perhaps just a very thin liner, or a very thin liner and a very thin merino sock like a smartwool urtra phd...you might still have some slippage/rub but it should/will be between the liner and the merion instead of your skin.


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> blisters means something is rubbing...which means something is loose. Do you get heel lift, are your heels sloshing around or is there pressure poings. I there is, isolate and mark the exact spot on the liner. Then either build up on the outside of the liner or shave a bit off or use a donut foam piece. But first use proper socks...perhaps just a very thin liner, or a very thin liner and a very thin merino sock like a smartwool urtra phd...you might still have some slippage/rub but it should/will be between the liner and the merion instead of your skin.


Thanks. I will certainly try that. I don't notice too much movement inside the boot. Is it because they are still breaking in? Would it go away after awhile?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

did you heat mould them....if not it will take a few days...like 5-6 days of riding to get the liners comfortable. take a look at the boot faq sticky


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds like they're just too damn big.

You didn't mention they were extremely tight, that's the first hint.

What size shoe do you wear?
Is that shoe nice and comfy?

If you bought the same size boots, as the comfy shoes you wear?

You definitely bought too big of boots.
What's worse, they're only gonna get worse.

I just sold a pair of Primes, they were much smaller than they should have been.

I already have a pair of Primes in a 9.5
But they aren't as tight as I like em.
So I bought a pair of the next year's model in a half size smaller.

But they are 8's labelled as 9's cause I could barely get my foot in em.

Managed a couple runs on a few different days but couldn't do it.
Way too tight.

You want em borderline painfully tight.

Then once they pack out they're mint.


TT


----------

